

Dropbox's Next Chapter: Corporate Customers, IPO, Condi Rice, and Eddie Vedder - 001sky
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/193883-dropboxs-next-chapter-corporate-customers-ipo-condi-rice-and-eddie-vedder

======
001sky
This is the long-form piece that brok the news blowing up on /news

